# nobody understands me



## Andra Boca (Nov 20, 2014)

I am only 17 and I can say enemas have become part of my daily life already. I just need to share this with someone who understands me, because too many people in my life behave as though it is going to end soon. It is not.

I feel like I've tried everything, I feel like there is too much erroneous information on the web about this. Also, living in the wonderful post-communist state that is Romania, I am rendered utterly helpless by my doctor's advice.

It has started only 3-4 years ago, it is true. It hasn't been going on forever. I am so angry that I took pooping for granted before, like it didn't require any effort; it was part of my unconscious daily activities.

About 4 years ago I started experiencing constipation when away from home (it took me a week to finally go - it was something new and unbelievable back then). I was quite an overweight girl but happy nonetheless: I can't remember actually having any real health problems except for ocassional aura migraines.

And then the health bug came and because the fashion those years (and today) was the idea that meat is bad for us did not dodge me. I dropped meat, I dropped most dairy and took up eating Fitness(c) cereals with soy milk in the morning. Basically daily sugar laden breakfasts that most likely wrecked havoc on my hormones too. After a year my hair was thin, my nails were soft and brittle, and because of my smoking habit I began experiencing some terrible tooth aches. However, I was a regular during this period! Crazy as my way of life was back then, I had no problem with moving my bowels.

I did manage to overcome this distructive lifestyle (although I felt quite self-righteous about it from what I remember). I began eating pasture-fed meat and fish ocassionally, but I mainly based my diet on raw food, whole grains, seeds, nuts and fruit. Perhaps more fruit than recommended. And so there came: constipation for about 2 weeks- 1 week before my period. Bloating, gas, mood swings. Put it all down to hormonal imbalance and PMS, and it went on for about 1 year.

I lost a lot of weight because I ditched everything bad: refined sugar, any weird supermarket products, white flour. I dropped 26 pounds (12 kgs) and managed to overcome migraines. Not a single migraine since April last year. But all the time when I went away on a trip or before my period I prepared myself with fiber supplements, coffee, beets and all that jazz so I could face it. My constipation usually lasted about 3-4 days until I finally managed to actually poop.

But it was still ok. It was heaven compared to what is happening to me today.

Since summer I have had a very active lifestyle. I didn't spend any day without running or strength training. I based my life on raw food and smoothies mostly. My diet centered on any kind of local food I could get my hands on like chicken, fish, raspberries, apples, plums, grapes, greens (especially greens, everyday I drank a big green smoothie). And I decided to drop wheat all of a sudden. I remember feeling AMAZING for about 3-4 days afterwards. Went to the bathroom okay, felt energetic and lean, I thought I hit the jackpot.

Needless to say, it all went to the dustbin. After renouncing wheat and gluten in general, I went constipated for 2 months. From August to September, my bowel movements were incredibly strenuous, didn't work even after filling myself up with psyillium husk and flaxseed. I bought ANY tea I knew could help: dandellion, senna, nettle etc. I resorted to enemas after a while because weeks went by without any. Bowel. Movement. At. All.

My belly was swollen, I started experiencing back pains and I felt depressed about it all the time. So I took it to my doctor, although my mom was reticent because she is a hippie who doesn't believe in doctors. Har har. My magnificient doctor, an overweight old woman, is hardly the person to give me advice, honestly. She diagnosed me with Irritable Bowel Syndrome after feeling my abdomen, which was entirely petrified if you ask me.

What was her reasoning? Apparently, I damaged my digestive system with too much raw food. I needed thermically altered food in my life, in her opinion, and I should start ditching any raw fruit or vegetable that would require intensive effort from my intestines. Also, an abdominal echography showed that my intestines were distended, `intense abdominal meteorism` they called it; I had a lot of gas in my intestines because food was rotting there.

Well, what could I do? I started eating cooked food. Ever since, I've been living on steamed vegetables, meat and dairy. Ocassionally nuts, peanut butter. A lot of fats like butter, lard and coconut oil. I try to avoid grains and legumes. I also take probiotics, I don't drink coffee too often, or tea as a matter of fact. But let me tell you, this didn't solve anything. I don't feel any urge to go to the bathroom anymore. I can stay weeks without moving my bowels, I believe.

A month ago I tried acupuncture for 10 days. AND it worked!!! I began going to the bathroom every day after school; I was even able to do this in public places whereas before I was too anxious to even try. How long did it work though? About 2 weeks. It felt great, it was as though a ray of sunshine lit my entire life and I swear I did not take it for granted. I was full of joy every time I went to the bathroom.

I am trying to find a logical explanation. It did stop working a week or 2 before an important exam, but I doubt stress causes this. Maybe it is stress but not the one experimented as a result of anxiety. Does anyone know whether stress can be a specific cause of constipation?

It is true that I could be described as a perfectionist; I experience anxiety and stress quite often, but most of the time I have a problem managing my anger. Should I try to approach this problem from a psychological point of view? Or should I continue tinkering with my diet until I find out what's causing my ongoing constipation?

If there is anyone who could talk to me, or just someone my age who understands this experience, please let me know. Thank you so much for reading.


----------



## SpasticColonLou24 (Nov 24, 2014)

I know how you feel. I have IBS-D. I have never been constipated. IBS happenes every day to me. I use the toilet a lot. I pass gas then have to go move my bowels. I usually have to poop about 25 to 35 times a day. So if u need help I've been having these problems 6 years I am 23 and all I know is the toilet. So message if u need to talk to someone who has IBS and believe me I have it real bad.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

SpasticColonLou24, wow... Same here.. IBS-D, and I also go wayyy too often!!!

Andra Boca, what I find odd, is that when I started a raw diet, that's when all hell broke loose.. What I mean to say, is that it was exactly at that moment when we found out I had IBS. Brought me to the hospital way too many times! If I have too much fibre, my bowels freak out. I'm guessing you tried laxatives? If you tried accupuncture, did you try to see an ostheopath? Have you tried any probiotics? Medication?

Hope you find a solution soon!!!


----------



## andreea (Dec 20, 2013)

most of us here would kill for constipation for a change ) si sa stii ca nici strainii nu stiu cu mult mai mult decat medicii romani despre ibs.nu ne mai discredita atata. altfel, ar fi gasit leacul


----------



## Pavel (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Andra. When I was 17, constipation hit me hard and it held me for 3 years and its not over. Recently I got appendix removed and thought it would be all over, but 2 weeks on antibiotics $$$$$$ me up again... So I understand you well. It really sucks. Now you gotta understand few things:

1) This is a very crooked would. We are all manipulated to be stupid and deseased. There is a group of people controlling world event's called "Illiuminati" as you may know. They are orkestrating everything, included retarded health care. Things is, that they dont want us to be healthy. They want us to be deseased so they can sell more and more drugs. And the conspiracy doesn't end with a retarded health care, it is much bigger than that. find a great information about this conspiracy in youtube with key words " Illiuminati " , " NWO " and particularly theres a great guy DAVID ICKE witch knows alot.

2) Get a basic understanding how human body works. Again, theres a lot of info on youtube, Doctor Morris is one of the best for me.

3) Always seek alternative treatment. Great guy, Kevin trudeu said: There is a alternative remedy for every possible ailment. He suggested hydrogenized peroxide as a remedy for fungus, viruses, bacteria. ( I drank it and still do, it provides body with extra oxigen).

4) Treat your soul along with your body.

5) My suggestion would be : Clean you mind from all the ###### we constantly being pumped in, give up smoking, drinking, refined sugar, eat fermented food along with probiotics and kill the ###### in your intestines with: grapfruit seed extract, oregano oil, caprilyc acid etc.. And remeber one thing: your body has a wonderfull ability to treat itself, but you gotta give it a right tools to do it ( right food ).

6) Remove all additives from your diet, especialy toxic ones, they might be the root of the problem. Also, as I say treat you soul or psyhic, doesn't mean that I think you are crazy or this is the problem, no, not at all. I think the main problem is within food, especialy toxic additives.Aspartame is most dangerous poison, and yet legal.

7) You gotta struggle hard now, but eventually you will win. I believe in you, I also love you. Take good care of yourself.


----------

